# Lizzards & Snakes & Stuff...



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 13, 2012)

I took a close-up photography workshop this past weekend; the subjects were immensely cool...

This bearded lizard was the most photogenic; he posed for long stretches at a time. At the end he was getting tired of us and his beard started turning darker.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 13, 2012)

There were numerouse geckos, I don't remember which species these all are...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 13, 2012)

The snakes were the hardest to shoot, they were mobile as heck under the lights, even though we were using strobes, it was still warmish...

The snakes were a Ball Python and some sort of Boa. Small guys.











Thanks for looking!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice pictures! What camera did you use?


----------



## Clark (Mar 13, 2012)

Great shots!
Colorful models

Are you getting ready for the Florida Everglades?
Or something more exotic?


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 13, 2012)

very nice shots!

first gecko has really cool eyes!
second gecko looks like Leopard Gecko.

and the first lady is a Boa constrictor..


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 13, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Thanks for looking!



was this only one snake? head belongs to Boa constrictor (100%), but the body has a very interesting coloration for this species (might be a breed line of some funny mutation... thee are many on the market)


----------



## Shiva (Mar 13, 2012)

Great photos and cute reptiles.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice photos. Congrats.

The first gecko looks to me like a Gargoyle Gecko (Rhacodactylus auriculatus).

Rob


----------



## Hera (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are attractive photos of much maligned animals. They came out very cool!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys!

@ eggshells: Canon Rebel Xsi, 100 mm Macro lens
@ Clark: naw, shooting confined critters is one thing, shooting them in the wild would be a whole other ball game. 
@Kavaranu: That's all one snake, a Red-Tailed Boa, I think. The end of it's tail was distinctively more darkly colored.
@Rob: yup, Gargoyle gecko rings a bell.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, Joanne! That's what I thought... it is one of the fancy mutations where the dorsal spots are connected to each other. This is not the normal case for most wild type of Boa constrictor.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2012)

Good job, Joanne -- cool subjects + good photos - success!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a workshop I need!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2012)

Wonderful pics!!!!! Great eyes on these lovely creatures!


----------



## fbrem (Mar 17, 2012)

nice herp pics, what a welcome surprise! thanks


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like you learned a lot! Nice helpers you had there!


----------

